# Light-headed low carb



## sicko (Dec 12, 2007)

My diet used to be like 150-250 grams of carbs per day ( im just 68kg , well shaped for my height , no i do not want to bulk or either cut).

Just for testing I had tried JUST For 5-6 days to decrease my carbs to 50-60 per day and increasing my fats and protein. Well the last 2 days I get light headed during my weight lifting , i cant even finish it , and cant even do my cardio! I have started taking some caffeine ( i dont drink coffee) but that was just an amount of 50-100 mg which is very low.

FROM NOW , i go back to my good old-oats and sweet potatoes and fruits. I Would prefer being able to workout!.. 

so it's pretty 100% sure that the diet was responsible to this light-headness isnt it?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2007)

I feel like shit low-carb..... takes usually a couple of weeks to adjust to the shift in energy sources.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 12, 2007)

I hear you carbs are what really help give you those great pumps and focus in the gym.

carbs pre and postr workout are a must for me and I tryed the low carb stuff before


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 12, 2007)

Ur body will need a few days (more like a couple of weeks) to get used to carbohydrate deprivation. 

After about 48 hours of this process (carb reduction/elimination), the brain starts burning ketones to more directly utilize the energy from the fat stores that are being depended upon, and to reserve the glucose only for its absolute needs, avoiding the depletion of the body's protein store in the muscles. 

When diet is changed from a highly glycemix diet to a diet that does not substantially contribute to blood glucose, certain symptoms may appear while the body adapts... If you can consume a whey shake just prior to or during ur w/o, I found it to help quite a bit.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

I've had that problem before too when lowering my carbs too much.


----------

